# My yet another adventure in a 1 Michelin Star Restaurant.



## Joe Maiafication (Nov 26, 2019)

Innovation Modern Cusine
Whatever that mean.

1st Course
Scallop, Kale Emulsion and coconut milk?



It was alrite though but forgettable. 5/10

2nd Course
I really have no idea.



Surprisingly, this is quite nice.
Something different with a flavour I can't fathom.
But still don't have the wow factor. 7.5/10 ( +.5 for unique flavour and something out of the norm ).


3rd Course
Acarage and curry sauce?



I don't like this. It's like basically curry sauce and some flour vadai thingie.  3/10


4th course
Grass-fed Ranger’s Valley Wagyu, bistek sauce, confit shallot, calamansi crumb



Okay.
This is
the
best steak ever.
Very huge on flavour and the calamansi crumb nailed it. After 3 bland appetizer,the main course literally save the whole experience.
10 / 10


5th Course
?



I literally smile eating this.
This is one of the best dessert I had.
Solid 9/10

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 26, 2019)

That wagyu


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Nov 26, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> That wagyu





I would go there again just for the wagyu.


----------



## Vino (Nov 26, 2019)

did you charge 200$ plus tip for those?


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2019)

it looks like normal food.


----------



## Magic (Nov 26, 2019)

4th dish, ur chef is a Picasso fan.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2019)

I think it's cute that you're doing reviews like this.  To me, these are just everyday meals.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Nov 26, 2019)

Vino said:


> did you charge 200$ plus tip for those?




The bill is like +++ and service charge is in there also.


----------



## Yamato (Nov 28, 2019)

Interested in 3-5


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Nov 28, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Interested in 3-5




3-5 ?


----------



## Yamato (Nov 28, 2019)

Courses 3 to 5


----------



## Shazam (Nov 29, 2019)

Joe Maya said:


> Innovation Modern Cusine
> Whatever that mean.
> 
> 1st Course
> ...



I'm starving now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 1, 2019)

Jesus. Couldn't feed a fucking bird with those portions.

If I was rich I'd be like... THE FUCK bring me a proper portion, I'm paying out the ass for this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Dec 1, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Jesus. Couldn't feed a fucking bird with those portions.
> 
> If I was rich I'd be like... THE FUCK bring me a proper portion, I'm paying out the ass for this!





Some businessman dude sitting opposite me was lamenting he's still hungry and call his colleague over the phone for some takeaway lol


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 1, 2019)

Joe Maya said:


> Some businessman dude sitting opposite me was lamenting he's still hungry and call his colleague over the phone for some takeaway lol



Lol. 

I definitely would have been like. Yeaaaaaaaah for this price I'm going to need another piece of Wagyu buddy. I'd like it to be more than 15% the size of my plate.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 2, 2019)

jesus that wagyu looks so small, and the plating looks like such a mess. the plating for the other ones too sort of just look bland with random powders not cleaned up 

the dessert looks nice, i wanna try that weird fruit/veggie thing you said had a distinct flavor. and wagyu but the wagyu just looks like it's covered in a bunch of different sauces i wouldnt know how to eat it lol (like do you try it with each sauce individually, just mix up all the sauces? try it w/o sauce then with sauce? but by the time you do all of this, you're done with the steak)


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Dec 2, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> jesus that wagyu looks so small, and the plating looks like such a mess. the plating for the other ones too sort of just look bland with random powders not cleaned up
> 
> the dessert looks nice, i wanna try that weird fruit/veggie thing you said had a distinct flavor. and wagyu but the wagyu just looks like it's covered in a bunch of different sauces i wouldnt know how to eat it lol (like do you try it with each sauce individually, just mix up all the sauces? try it w/o sauce then with sauce? but by the time you do all of this, you're done with the steak)



Yeah i just mish mash mix them together.

The wagyu serving is actually not that small.
I had worst portion of steak in other michelin star restaurant.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 3, 2019)

Sounds like you enjoyed the flavor of the meat course and dessert which is important, I think this restaurant could improve its plating though.


----------



## Brian (Dec 3, 2019)

I can see why its only 1 michelin star


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Dec 3, 2019)

Brian said:


> I can see why its only 1 michelin star




Yes.
And I'm surprised they serve free water to my advantage lol


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 3, 2019)

No wonder rich people are depressed eating that tiny bit of food and not appetizing looking at all.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 4, 2019)

feel like some members here are missing the point of high-class gourmet food


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 8, 2019)

OP kinda makes me want to go to our local michelin star restaurant now........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sasuko (Jan 5, 2020)

Looks good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jan 6, 2020)

sorry for being old fucking head, what is this Michelin tire you have been eating?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2020)

I know this was posted a while back but just wanted to say this was amazing. I'd love to go to one of these restaurants one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jan 28, 2020)

how much was it?


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jan 29, 2020)

MO said:


> how much was it?




It was a lunch meal so probably cheaper.
Around 110 USD per pax.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 29, 2020)

Joe Maya said:


> Innovation Modern Cusine
> Whatever that mean.
> 
> 1st Course
> ...


The 4th course ...  the rest are meh.

Also not for 110$ I would rather select my own ingredients and do what I like for that cash.

It reminds me when we were treated by a regional manager with 400$ only in wine


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jan 29, 2020)

Ren. said:


> The 4th course ...  the rest are meh.
> 
> Also not for 110$ I would rather select my own ingredients and do what I like for that cash.
> 
> It reminds me when we were treated by a regional manager with 400$ only in wine



Yea the main course is the saving grace and also the dessert.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 29, 2020)

4th plate with the wagyu looks like the chef just placed a steak on the middle of the plate and had his one-year old son spill randomly assorted paint over it.

With different colors of course.

That dessert looks magnificento


----------

